# Next Week!!



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Can you believe we can now say that archery starts next week!? It's finally here! Just realized that this morning. Yes!! 8) Who's doing what? 

I have a LE antelope tag and a open bull spot I'll probably move between the first couple weeks of the hunt. 

What're everyone else's plans?


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh no! While hiking last year it was kind of creepy to come around a bend and see Mr. Camo just standing in the trees motionless. One guy even had a banjo leaning on the tree next to him. Eeeerie!


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I have a General Buck in a new area that holds some monsters. I am very appreciative to be the guest of a friend on this public spot.

I have a CWMU tag - can't decide bow or rifle but likely will do rifle because... well... it's a OIAL oppty and I am more confident.



SO EXCITED!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Technically the sixth day of next week after six more days of this week but yes it's getting close.

I had to pick up a new combination license last Friday so I threw down for a 3 season elk tag to go along with my dedicated hunter tag.

I'm going to seriously test drive retirement this season so I'll see how much fun I can have.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

middlefork said:


> Technically the sixth day of next week after six more days of this week but yes it's getting close.
> 
> I had to pick up a new combination license last Friday so I threw down for a 3 season elk tag to go along with my dedicated hunter tag.
> 
> ...


Good for you! I wish I was retired. 15-20 years to go for me. I have a dedicated deer tag and multi season elk tag also. Couldnt resist the urge to spoil myself. My wife is taking it well for now. We will see how she is doing with it come October. 

Plan is to archery hunt deer for the first 2 weekends and then chase elk the first 2 weekends of Sept and then finish up archery hunting by burning a couple vacation days to giving it hell for elk the last 2 days of the season.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

I've got an archery elk tag, an East Canyon archery deer tag and a CWMU antlerless elk for Weber Florence Creek.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

RandomElk16 said:


> I have a General Buck in a new area that holds some monsters. I am very appreciative to be the guest of a friend on this public spot.
> 
> I have a CWMU tag - can't decide bow or rifle but likely will do rifle because... well... it's a OIAL oppty and I am more confident.
> 
> SO EXCITED!


Major cred points to ya if you choose a bow over rifle for that hunt!! I dont think its worth the cred though. I gotta go rifle with that tag in pocket!! Good luck to ya!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

All you "stick flippers" enjoy the 90+ degree temps and don't let that meat spoil in thirty minutes. 


I gave up the Archery because of the hot temps. I need to find a place in the 50's. This heat and smoke is BAD!!


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Wasatch West archery deer. Gonna buy an archery elk tag before the hunt as well.


----------



## Hunttilidrop (Jun 12, 2018)

I’m pumped! I’ve got the same plan and tags as 3arabians. Saturday morning I’ll head up to check on some bucks, to see if there still doing the same thing. Pull the last trailcam and see what’s on it. Then we’ll come up with a game plan for next Saturday morning! Let the good times roll!😁


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I bought the multiple season elk tag so I could have a bow hunt. 
I'll take the first 5 or 6 days, and then the last 3 or 4 days when the are hopefully talking a bit. 
I really enjoy just wandering around on the bow hunt. 
I took the early rifle deer just for giggles. So I'll use the archery elk to scout for a good buck.
My crew knows I'm not around much come fall by now.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

taxidermist said:


> All you "stick flippers" enjoy the 90+ degree temps and don't let that meat spoil in thirty minutes.
> 
> I gave up the Archery because of the hot temps. I need to find a place in the 50's. This heat and smoke is BAD!!


I will have a chest freezer and a generator at camp for this very reason. That August/early September heat can get the meat tasting funky pretty quick.

Unfortunately this year is going to be like last year for me where I don't get to hit it too hard on the opener. I have the opener off, but I work the next day and my hunting spot is about 4 hours from where I live. Because of this I will only be hunting opening morning and then it's back to work til my 3 day weekend that goes Thursday, Friday, Saturday. I might even have something going on Thursday morning so that weekend might just be a Thursday night, all of Friday, and Saturday morning deal. After that I should be able to hit it hard my remaining 3 day weekends and hopefully that will be enough to get an arrow in a bull. A nice muley buck being a bonus. Good luck to all of you. May cred points be earned by all!


----------



## Ron C (Jul 21, 2018)

I also am more than excited. Wasatch LE elk archery tag. I have thought about trading wallow spots for bear hunts in my area. But I think there will be more places to wanna hunt with so many animals that I'll be busy, busy. Good luck all and shoot straight!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Best of luck to all you archery hunters!


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I'v got a General Archery Elk tag as usual ( open bull of course :grin

a Rifle Couse deer tag in Arizona during October
And lots and lots of WATERFOWL!


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

I will be driving around all the corn fields looking for the most tender tasting little buck I can find. Box Elder Archery. If a big one steps out, we'll see what happens. I have found several 2 points and a couple mid 20 4 pts for the year on the fields I have permission for. Best of luck to all and may your arrows hit their mark!!!


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm heading up on the 17th to collect my trail cam pics and get a game plan in place for opening weekend. Going to try to stick a cow unless of course a spike gets in the way.

I figure I'll hunt the archery season as much as I can until the rifle season starts. Not taking it too seriously this year, but then again, I never do.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

KineKilla said:


> I'm heading up on the 17th to collect my trail cam pics and get a game plan in place for opening weekend. Going to try to stick a cow unless of course a spike gets in the way.
> 
> I figure I'll hunt the archery season as much as I can until the rifle season starts. Not taking it too seriously this year, but then again, I never do.


Where are you heading? I'll be taking a cow down by Fishlake.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

North of that. We hunt the southern end of the Central/Manti unit each year.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

KineKilla said:


> North of that. We hunt the southern end of the Central/Manti unit each year.


Up by the nipple?


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Decided to sit archery out this year, my kids have 5 tags between the two of them: two deer, antelope, elk, and oryx. Also have a landowner elk tag hunt for my dad, and my help out on another oryx hunt early next year.

Good luck to everyone else chasing critters with stick and string in the next few weeks!


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Ray said:


> KineKilla said:
> 
> 
> > North of that. We hunt the southern end of the Central/Manti unit each year.
> ...


Correct.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Headed out to scout! Hopefully the deer are out this week.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

KineKilla said:


> Correct.


I hunt there all the time! I have ever since I was a boy, my grandpa (the one who taught me how to hunt) lives in Salina. I'll be sleeping at my grandpas and will be in the area, doesn't take long to go from fishlake to the nipple, so let me know if you need help packing out.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Ray said:


> I hunt there all the time! I have ever since I was a boy, my grandpa (the one who taught me how to hunt) lives in Salina. I'll be sleeping at my grandpas and will be in the area, doesn't take long to go from fishlake to the nipple, so let me know if you need help packing out.


Be careful what you offer on the interwebs. Someone might actually hold you to it. ;-)

I have yet to not be able to drag an animal out whole...of course it is so much hotter now than I typically hunt in so I'd guess I'll have to bone it out on site right away and pack it regardless of how close to the road or ATV trail it is.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

I don't make promises I don't intend on keeping brother! Are you going to camp at Anthony Flat?


----------



## Blackie6 (Jul 7, 2014)

Vernon archery deer for us!


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

KineKilla said:


> Correct.


Shhh! No deer or elk down there. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Oh yeah, that! 

Move along. Nothing to see here.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I have a dedicated hunter tag but I won't be packing a bow because "bowhunting sucks"!
I really need to get one of those Zac Griffith t shirts.
On the other hand, my neighbor will be out of town on the opener, so I'll be taking his son out for a look around.


----------



## ISHY (Dec 4, 2015)

I have to sit and wait for reports from Ron C for until I can join him. I took the last 10 days of the season off and he will be there in a few days. Don't think he'll have a tag left by then he's way too efficient with this game.


----------



## t_boneking (May 22, 2014)

I’ve got a general deer tag and the multi season elk tag and an east canyon moose permit that starts in September. So next Saturday I’ll probably go look for moose but I’ll have my bow in hand incase I see a buck or bull elk that peaks my interest.


----------

